# Jet Black Porsche car wash nightmare !



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*
Job done July this year!

As the title says this Porsche was a nightmare, to do a paint correction i used the heavy artillery to correct the paint on this car ! :wall:
This car was done over a period of two days ( 19 hours to be exact)!
I could have spent an extra day no problem because of the difficulty in polishing a refinished car ( respray job on bonnet , and other parts of the body) normally i love challenges but this one was beyond a challenge ! :doublesho

Sometimes you win and sometimes you loose , with this Porsche i was winning marginally it was frustrating me to no end that some scratches were just to deep to remove i got them 95% better considering how bad the paint was! :devil:

Some of them were under the clear coat and no matter how many times i polished there was no way of removing them completely without causing serious damage :thumbsdown:

And i wasn't about to that so i just walked away from this job with a car that looked 95% better than when i first started with it , my client was extremely happy and that's what matters the most !

I honesty don't know how these so called car washes stay in business :speechles:detailer:
On the positive side they keep me busy 

Products used

AutoGlym Powermax PM3 ( TFR) Traffic Film Remover
Wurth non Acidic Rim Gel Cleaner ( Similar to P21S Strong)

Meguiar's 8" Wool Buffing Pad
Hydro-Tech 6.5" Cyan Cutting/Polishing Pad
Hydro-Tech 6.5" Tangerine Ultra-Fine Polishing

Mothers Professional Heavy Duty Rubbing Compound
Mothers Professional Rubbing Compound
Mothers Professional Foam Pad Polish

LSP ( NanoKote , Nano Coating with Wax( Australian made )with German and Swiss sourced materials !

Here are the before and afters with reflection shots as well !

Please enjoy the photos *

Snow foaming with Autoglym PM3 Traffic film remover










Nice car wash scratches










50/50 shots



















50/50 Bonnet shot



















Bumper Bar severe scratch



















They must have used steel wool :wall::speechles









After










Before










After










Another 50/50 of the bonnet and my reflection in the background










Here are the finished shots



























































































Thanks to all for looking and as usual all comments are welcome 

Regards Mario


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Top Job :thumb:


----------



## Craig_B (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice Reflections there!!!

Nice work!

:thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Beautiful job my friend! Fairly tough paint on those aren't they.
Nice 1 :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work buddy!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Nice work buddy!!


Thanks Jesse ,

This was one of those cars that really test your patience but in the end i got there :thumb:

And the customer was over the moon with the results !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ADW said:


> Top Job :thumb:


Thanks mate :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Craig_B said:


> Nice Reflections there!!!
> 
> Nice work!
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks Craig_B,

Yeah , the reflection do look good pity i didn't have an SLR to capture the whole car 

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

888-Dave said:


> Beautiful job my friend! Fairly tough paint on those aren't they.
> Nice 1 :thumb:


Thanks 888-Dave ,

The paint was harder than usual for this Porsche that's because it was resprayed :wall:

And that made my job much harder but the end results speak for themselves 

Regards Mario


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

cracking job :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Alex :thumb:


Mario


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice work, Love the reflections.


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

As said mate crackin job and great pics well done :thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Mirror finish,looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Lookin good , nice work


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks great, A big improvement. Bet the owner was over the moon with that finish. Top work fella:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

raitkens83 said:


> Nice work, Love the reflections.


Thanks raitkens83,

Gotta love those Jet Black or should i say Piano Black paints !

Mario


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

Beautiful Job, 
:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

OIL996 said:


> As said mate crackin job and great pics well done :thumb:


Thanks OIL996,

I gather from your avatar you drive a Porsche 

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

mk2jon said:


> Mirror finish,looks amazing :thumb:


Thanks mk2jon,

Yes ,i love those shots myself a real pity i couldn't get the whole car in ! Time to upgrade to Digital SLR 

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Deanvtec said:


> Looks great, A big improvement. Bet the owner was over the moon with that finish. Top work fella:thumb:


Thanks Deanvtec,

Yes, it is a big improvement from the badly scratched and dull paint that it was, to a high gloss finish. And yes again the owner couldn't believe it was the same car !:doublesho

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

illeagalhunter said:


> Lookin good , nice work


Thanks illeagalhunter,

It does look a whole lot better now :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

mk2jon said:


> Mirror finish,looks amazing :thumb:


Thanks mk2jon,

The photos don't do this car justice as the reflections are much more than you can see in the pics !

Thanks once again for your comment mate :thumb:

Mario


----------



## kakeuter (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice work, that thing was in pretty rough shape.

-Kody-


----------



## quimpecavel (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice turn around m8!! :doublesho


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

kakeuter said:


> Nice work, that thing was in pretty rough shape.
> 
> -Kody-


Thanks kakeuter,

Yes, she was in a pretty rough state ,she looks better now :thumb:

Mario


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Great turn around:thumb:

Jesse
how many passes with the wool pad did it need? 

Bet the owners face was picture when they picked it up....


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

123quackers said:


> Great turn around:thumb:
> 
> Jesse
> how many passes with the wool pad did it need?
> ...


Sorry Mario for incorrect use of your name... int he post


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

123quackers said:


> Great turn around:thumb:
> 
> Jesse
> how many passes with the wool pad did it need?
> ...


Thanks 123quackers,

I did about two passed on the bonnet at 1500rpm and three on the front bumper bar at low speed 900rpm then down to 500rpm to refine ! Then finished off the rest of the car with the Flex XC 3401 VRG DA to remove any faint holograms which persisted being a Jet Black paint .

The owners face was speechless with the results :doublesho

Regards Mario


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> gorgeous


Thanks Mat:thumb:

Liquid pool of paint


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

excellent job! stunning work! well done! :argie::argie:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

AlexTsinos said:


> excellent job! stunning work! well done! :argie::argie:


Thanks AlexTsinos ,

Those two days of paint correction were tough but i love challenges :buffer:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks to all for your kind comments !

This is the next car coming soon !










Regards Mario


----------



## guest1808901 (Nov 10, 2010)

very good read

very fast turn around :detailer:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

guest1808901 said:


> very good read
> 
> very fast turn around :detailer:


Thanks guest1808901 ,

Yes, it was a very fast turnaround that's all i had time for two days !

Regards Mario


----------



## CNOEVO (Jan 16, 2011)

Jet Black= Worst Nightmare 

Still cant be as bad as the Alfa...or can it?

Ps Great turn around the car looked like it had been driven through a auto car wash made with cat tail whips!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

CNOEVO said:


> Jet Black= Worst Nightmare
> 
> Still cant be as bad as the Alfa...or can it?
> 
> ...


Thanks Mitch ,

It did go through a car wash and it looked very dull more Grey than Jet Black !

Now she looks good again :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

top job


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

horned yo said:


> top job


Thanks mate :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------

